# At my wits ends



## Junebug17 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am 51 years old. I was diagnosed with hypothyroid disease when I was 25 years old. As the years went by, the doctor had to always increase my Levoxine (sp) almost every other year. I started on .25 mcg to 3.25 mcg. They did a test and discovered that I had hashimoto's disease too. with that dose of 3.25 mcg, I can barely even write right now. I was under a lot of stress for the last 4 months and completely forgot to take my meds for at least a month. I got back on my reg medication and asked the doctor to switch me to armour thyroid. He gave me 120mgs of it. I thought I was gonna go crazy after the third day. Today, I didn't take it. I don't know what to do. I keep having menstrual cramps with no period. This just happened abruptly. My periods are very reg. I know I am in perimenapause but I feel like I am going crazy. I feel like just not taking and synthroid at all and saying the heck with it. I am at my wits ends. I pray someone can give me advice. Junebug. Please forgive me. I can't seem to think straight at all.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

DO you have any recent labs you can share?

If you are hypo - your body is going through alot of changes.

Any thyroid movement can make you feel poorly.



> I thought I was gonna go crazy after the third day.


What symptoms were you having that made you stop taking it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Why did your doctor start you on 120 mgs. of Armour? That is a lot. Most people get started on 30 mgs. and then the doc titrates upward as needed every 6 to 8 weeks based on the results of the FREE T3.

You could end up hyper and in the ER. Seriously!

Hugs,


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Wow, that's a big dose of Armour to start with! I have no thyroid and I'm on 135mg, which is close to what he gave you. Do you have copies of your most recent labs?


----------



## Junebug17 (Apr 6, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Wow, that's a big dose of Armour to start with! I have no thyroid and I'm on 135mg, which is close to what he gave you. Do you have copies of your most recent labs?


Thanks for the comments here. I do have my labs, but i have to get a copy. I am just thinking of just splinting it in quarters now. I just have my regular physician and He was going off of my old labs from a year ago. It was suggested by a friend to switch to armor thyroid. There is a chart that says for someone taking 325mcg of levox. is equivalent to 120 mgs of armour??? Anyways, I feel horrible. I couldn't even have a conversion with my Mom today. Oh Boy!!! I feel like I'm going nuts here. I will split up the mgs until I can get to my physician and have Him take a test. Hopeless in California!!!! UGH..........Thanks all.... PS/ I think the rich people have it good, us (ME) poor folks get the shaft. lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Armour thyroid
http://www.armourthyroid.com/

http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf

Junebug17....................there is no equivalent. We are talking 2 completely different pharmaceuticals here. I am worried and I know others are as well.

Keep in touch and let us know how you are doing.


----------

